

Zuckerberg’s Hoodie a ‘Mark of Immaturity,’ Analyst Says - adelevie
http://go.bloomberg.com/tech-deals/2012-05-08-zuckerbergs-hoodie-a-mark-of-immaturity-analyst-says-2/

======
mindcrime
I'm not the world's biggest Zuckerberg fan, but on this topic, I have to say
"Give 'em hell, Zuck." I cannot stand these pretentious douchebags that get
their panties in a wad over something as completely irrelevant and superficial
as "what kind of clothes are you wearing?"

If I were in Zuck's position, I'd show up at the same meetings wearing jeans
and an Iron Maiden t-shirt. My attitude is just going to be "bail on funding
me because you don't like my shirt? Fine, we'll succeed with or without you,
and it's your loss."

<rant_over />

